# Moving family to abu dhabi



## JasonPatrick (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi

New to this! Just a few questions for all the expats that have relocated to abu dhabi! Will be moving in june/july with 8 month old baby. 
Nice area to rent? Was thinking the corniche road lots to do snd close to the beach. 
Also wat is the best company to use to ship a small container over from ireland?
Also has anybody brought there car over??
Any feedback would be great or any tips
Thanks


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

JasonPatrick said:


> Hi
> 
> New to this! Just a few questions for all the expats that have relocated to abu dhabi! Will be moving in june/july with 8 month old baby.
> Nice area to rent? Was thinking the corniche road lots to do snd close to the beach.
> ...


We are in the same situation my baby is six months old and we are moving in July. we have looked at reem Island it seems to be the best located and best facilities in the area we are using Anglo-Saxon for a shipping As they seem to be professional well priced and good feedback in the UK. with regards the car there seems to be a lot of cheap options over there


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry, the name is ! International Shipping Company | Excess Baggage | International Overseas Removals | Personal effects and Freight Shipping |Art and Antique Shipping | Car Shipping


----------

